# Pulsar Automatic Divers



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Saw one of these in a jewelers in town today, it had a Seiko 7S26 movement, a nice individual style with good build quality and was

listed at Â£115 with a rubber(?) strap.









I`ve done a google but can`t find any details of it, any one else seen them?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Was it this one Mac?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> Was it this one Mac?


That looks just like the Alba manta ray diver that I used to own! I'm pretty sure that Pulsar's owned by Seiko (as is Alba) so I think Seiko sort of re-use & rebadge existing cases, rather than go to the expense of designing & tooling up for brand new ones. Don't let this put you off though because the Alba was an excellent watch - very well made & finished for the price & it used the 7s26 auto movement too. If I saw one at Â£115 in a high street jeweller I'd be very tempted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Was it this one Mac?
> ...


That`s the beast and yes it did seem very well made and finished, I am tempted but have another extra special watch to pay for first









If the Pulsar is still available when I have some spare dosh I might go for it


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Big price difference between Alba & Pulsar - Boris has the Alba version at Â£55.00:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Big price difference between Alba & Pulsar - Boris has the Alba version at Â£55.00:


Who`s Boris?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Big price difference between Alba & Pulsar - Boris has the Alba version at Â£55.00:
> ...


I also m esking this qvestion.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

grey said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Who`s Boris?
> ...


Boris Affordable Wristwatches 

(I've never had any dealings with him).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Alan, I bare that in mind if I do decide to go for one


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

dapper said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thanks also Alan,

I see from Boris' website that he has similar but with black bezel, BUT his homepage says he is not accepting new customers from UK.

Eh bien..

Graham


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

grey said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > grey said:
> ...


I wonder why









Well, there's always PMWF - they're OK


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

In zat case Boreeze can go feck ze spiders!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Griff said:


> In zat case Boreeze can go feck ze spiders!!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Who had a spider called Boris ?


----------

